# Crossfit Trainer



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a decent but not too pricey cross trainer? I'm looking in the region of £150 to £200.

In the long term I aim to buy a really decent and roust one but I can't afford that yet, so in the meantime I'd like something that's 'good enough' to last me a year or so. I've looked at Amazon etc and discovered that quite a few have issues with the belt slipping off or wearing away and even pedals snapping off! So it seems that many in this price range are a bit rubbish!

So can anyone recommend one within this price range that is actually good quality with decent resistance?


----------

